
Realtime power grid status and generation mix for France - matt2000
http://www.gridwatch.templar.co.uk/france/
======
capmakeithappen
France isn't too big of a country so it is all aggregated into 1 bucket. The
US splits reliability functions to RTO/ISO entities. You can get similar
information from ERCOT, SPP, MISO, PJM, ISO-NE, CAL-ISO...etc.

